# When is the BEST month to go snowboarding in Chile or Argentina???



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking to take a trip to South America but I want the best possible chance at conditions being mint. I just want plush powder. Is July, Aug or September best to go? I'm just gonna do a 4-5 day trip. I just want to go straight to the Mountain from the airport, stay as close as possible maybe even ON the mountain and then come home. Not looking to party or go to any local spots. Its gonna be me and my girl and MAYBE a few others but most likely not. 

I just want to know the best mountain and the best shot at conditions. I like park stuff but its not needed, I just want a high mountain, fast lifts and most important of all, a SAFE PLACE!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

helo,

the best month is probably august. Ive been in Chile for the last 3 seasons. I run slopeside accommodation. if you would like more information dont hesitate to contact me.

Karl
3 Valleys Chile : ride, eat, sleep and so much more... El Colorado Chile


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

cool hotel


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

That place looks pretty unreal.


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

i went to argentina last august, it was awesome, lots of pow, amazing snow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

The best month is september. Plenty of snow and very hot. The best place to go is Las Leñas, i am from Argentina and i go there a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my friends went in August, she said it was amazing. She stayed at a spot right on the edge of the mountain


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

*My Suggestion*

As you want to go to South America the best season would be between August and September as this is the time when these regions receive the most snowfall as they lie in the Southern Hemisphere and is a good time for snowboarding.

online gambling

hunting 

cancer treatment


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Since you want to get in, ride and get out quick and stay at a safe place your best bet is Valle Nevado. They have 3 hotels options to choose from, includes lift tickets and 3 meals. You can get a private transfer to pick you up at the airport when you arrive, take you straight up to the resort (1.5-2 hours) and be riding the same day you arrive.
It's mellow and a fun place for 4-5 days. They sell mini weeks if that is what you are looking at.
If you book 7 nights before April 15th, they are doing 15% off!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much are lift passes there?
Do you have alpaca rides to the top?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

*Lift passes and Alpacas*

Lift passes in Valle Nevado are around $50-60 usd depending on the exchange rate. July is always more expensive.
As for the Alpaca rides...the Alpaca bailed and is now a full time surf bum in Peru:
Surfing alpaca makes waves | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters
via
Twitter


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

valle nevado is all inclusive if you are staying at their hotels. lift ticks, food, lodging all in the hotel price. All you pay for is beer,gear rentals and school if needed.


----------

